# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  tanya kartu keanggotaan dan majalah belum sampai om

## felic

om moderator saya mau tanya kalo kartu itu nanti dikirimnya bagaimana y?trus majalah koi,s itu kapan lirisnya y om yg januari?belum dikirm jg saya....sudah ga sabar jg buat baca and koleksi..  ::  
saya tunggu ya om mod...
trims...

sukses koi's

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> om moderator saya mau tanya kalo kartu itu nanti dikirimnya bagaimana y?trus majalah koi,s itu kapan lirisnya y om yg januari?belum dikirm jg saya....sudah ga sabar jg buat baca and koleksi..  
> saya tunggu ya om mod...
> trims...
> 
> sukses koi's


Kartu dikirim bareng majalah edisi Jan-Feb...
Untuk anggota dah dikirim bertahap kemaren dan hari ini...
Kalau sampai 3 - 7 hari belum terima... tolong dikonfirmasi aja ya ke [email protected]

----------


## kokekoi

> Originally Posted by felic
> 
> om moderator saya mau tanya kalo kartu itu nanti dikirimnya bagaimana y?trus majalah koi,s itu kapan lirisnya y om yg januari?belum dikirm jg saya....sudah ga sabar jg buat baca and koleksi..  
> saya tunggu ya om mod...
> trims...
> 
> sukses koi's
> 
> 
> ...


om thaks fotox udh dimuat di ed 9.slm hangat dr temen2 makassar.oh yach om,mau tanya kok sy blm dpt kartu anggota,apa sy hrs daftar ulang yach....?and maafin jg klu aku jrg2 online.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> om thaks fotox udh dimuat di ed 9.slm hangat dr temen2 makassar.oh yach om,mau tanya kok sy blm dpt kartu anggota,apa sy hrs daftar ulang yach....?and maafin jg klu aku jrg2 online.


Coba mail ke [email protected]... jangan2 sudah expired om   ::

----------

